# "veghiat"



## exit!

Bună,

am o problemă mică cu traducerea unui text:


_Nu e logic să-i premieze cei ce au veghiat ori nu, la pregătirea lor._


Nu sunt sigura ce exact înseamnă "veghiat" aici.  

Mersi anticipat!


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Despre ce e vorba în text?

S-ar putea să fie forma de trecut de la "a veghea" (to watch over). Nu-mi dau seama dacă e așa, pentru că nu înțeleg sensul propoziției.


----------



## exit!

Credeam şi eu că poate fi aşa - watch over, dar nu-mi dau chiar niciun sens. 

Vorba e despre premiile care au fost acordate absolvenţilor UNATC anul trecut. Jurnalista credea că a foste acordate nişte premii discutabile sub aspectul valorii, dacă am înţeles corect.


----------



## farscape

Cred că_ a veghea_ are aici înţelesul de _a supraveghea_ (oversee) sau _a avea grijă_.

Dar mă cam nedumiresc cuvintele subliniate, care nu prea au sens în context:

_Nu e logic să-i premieze cei ce au vegh_*e*_at ori nu, la pregătirea lor._

Best,


----------



## minnie_mouse

Servus!

Tentativa de traducere:
"cei ce au vegheat" = "cei care au fost prezenti, de fata, sub a caror privire/supraveghere s-a desfasurat pregatirea"

Toate bune tuturor!


----------

